# Theft-proofing your tender and outboard...



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem worrying about my tender our outboard being stolen. Why? I've exclusively owned and used some really sorry looking tenders and outboards. The outboards I've used were on their last legs, and never lasted very long (one was found in a grassy field where it lay for years) and so usually I row. 

More recently I am sporting an expensive tender, but since it's a bright orange portland pudgy, nobody is going to steal it. 

With 2 kids soon to be in the tender, precious rowing space is being taken up by the crumb snatchers and so I soon may be using an outboard on my tender, and I may even end up buying a boat that comes with a (more theft prone) RIB.

How do you theft proof your tender and outboard? Paint it pink? Bolt it to the driftwood on shore? Surround it with caltrops to discourage barefooted bandits?

MedSailor


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> I've never had a problem worrying about my tender our outboard being stolen. Why? I've exclusively owned and used some really sorry looking tenders and outboards. The outboards I've used were on their last legs, and never lasted very long (one was found in a grassy field where it lay for years) and so usually I row.
> *
> More recently I am sporting an expensive tender, but since it's a bright orange portland pudgy, nobody is going to steal it.*
> 
> {snip}


 I wouldn't be too sure of that; just about a year ago: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...en-orange-portland-pudgy-portland-oregon.html


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Had a friend who spent several days painting his new dink with artificial seagull crap...
Also uglyfied his outboard cowling with several shades of primer, followed by a light distressing with a piece of chain. Add additional seagull crap as required.

Ain't theft proof, but someone looking to steal for resale, will find a more inviting craft.

Don't wear a Rolex in the ghetto...


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

manatee said:


> I wouldn't be too sure of that; just about a year ago: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...en-orange-portland-pudgy-portland-oregon.html


Hehe, it wasn't me that stole it.  honest! 

Actually that link really does suck. Mostly for the OP because these boats are spendy and loosing any boat sucks bigtime. It sucks for me too because I thought the orange one was theft proof. I guess enough people know what they are now to know they're expensive....

Back to the caltrop idea....

MedSailor


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Cap-Couillon said:


> Had a friend who spent several days painting his new dink with artificial seagull crap...
> Also uglyfied his outboard cowling with several shades of primer, followed by a light distressing with a piece of chain. Add additional seagull crap as required.
> 
> Ain't theft proof, but someone looking to steal for resale, will find a more inviting craft.
> ...


Bingo, the captain of our boat I was crewing on did exactly this to a brand new yamaha 8, painted it matt black and dark colors...the dinghy he had it all covered with a matt ocre covering that hid all the shiny details and well it looked less appealing than most others out there...the trick is to be the least appealing or at least be next to one that is all blinged out

jejeje


----------



## arvicola-amphibius (Apr 14, 2012)

A mean dog works well.
I had a great Staffy-Kelpie cross who went everywhere with me. She would sit in the dinghy, or in the back of the pickup truck with outboard motor, tools, sails etc laying around loose while I went off shopping and she would have eaten anyone who got too close to 'her' possessions.
It was quite funny to watch from a distance as someone came by for a snoop only to be confronted by this snarling, slavering hound from the Baskervilles.
One such snooper nearly had a heart attack. The dear dog eventually succumbed to old age. But I am looking for another like her now.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

arvicola-amphibius said:


> A mean dog works well.


I don't have a dog, but I do have a 1/2 Siamese 1/2 Himalayan cat named "Demon" who has lived aboard with me for 10 years. Do you think she'd fit the bill? On the other hand I fear for the integrity of the inflatable boat.... 

Here is a photo of the time she gave me rabies:









MedSailor


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Willie-Pete and Claymores ! 
Yep! That'll do it. 
Asevered head on the sprit might work, too.. 
Nuthin'sez "don't mess with me" like ahead onna pike. 
Mebbe get some buds ta stage a nasty photo op of the pilllage after "the last two guys" tried to steal yer dink and place that pic conspicuosly aboard . Blood, gore,severed body parts, scorched members, etc. 
Quite disconcerting. 

Or...howzabout. a "burgler" doll (ala "Hamburgler)with pins thru. it? Would prollyoworkwell in summathe islands. 
Mebbe a rubber snakenin the bilge/or a plastic doggie-doo pile? Nah! too mild LOL


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There are some great locks for outboard engines that make them virtually impossible to steal. You'll find them at West Marine and most local outboard dealers. Amazon.com: Outboard Motor Lock: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31TbC4yyk5L

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't found a solution to owning a nice dink and motor and not worrying about theft, other than having a motor nobody wants. My 7 year old Johnson runs like a top and almost always starts on the first pull, but it isn't a Yamaha, so no one down this way wants the thing.
90% of the dinghy thefts in the Caribbean are for the outboards, I believe and Yamaha is the motor of choice. Parts are readily available (including engine cowlings, so painting them isn't much of a deterrent, really), and they are just better motors than anyone else produces. There is no lock, wire or chain that I've seen that can't be cut with a big enough master key! If somebody wants it and they have the tools, they will take it.
However, I also believe that many, many reported "stolen" dinghies are really dinghies that have gotten loose from a boat; we see this even in daylight, several times a month. That is easily solved by pulling it out of the water, either on a halyard or on davits when not in use; keeps the bottom cleaner, too.
So, to the person who is coming up with the way to keep an inflatable from being stolen, please do so before my Johnson dies and I need to replace it with a Yamaha. Thanks.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting point capta about "theft" actually being poorly tied up dinghys. I raced with a guy once who was convinced that someone stole his fenders at the doc. I reasoned with him that he takes very inexperienced crew out racing and I bet that the didn't tie them on right. Besides, there was much much better stuff to steal all over the dock. 

Another question to ask, besides how to theft proof the dinghy, is how common is dinghy and motor theft? I know it's the kind of bad news that gets around and a story that gets retold, but is it like boat sinkings on passages? Not as common as we might fear? Or is it common? 

MedSailor

PS Also a good point about the cowling being easy to procure. Painting it pink isn't much of a deterrent at all.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I make a point of trying to give mine away but of course I make sure nobody ever gets it. Eventually, everybody "knows" nobody wants it. This sorta backfired when I actually did want to get rid of a dinghy and couldnt. It is now a planter in Marsh Harbor cuz nobody wanted it.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> There are some great locks for outboard engines that make them virtually impossible to steal. You'll find them at West Marine and most local outboard dealers. Amazon.com: Outboard Motor Lock: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Gary


I lost an outboard off the Pearson 26 I owned many years ago with one of those along with a cable lock. If they want it, they will get it.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> Another question to ask, besides how to theft proof the dinghy, is how common is dinghy and motor theft?


I think it depends highly on the region. I don't hear about it very often in Puget Sound (which surprises me a little bit since property crime is higher here than many parts of the country, including Philadelphia where I grew up).

I have a 15' "python" (made by Masterlock) cable lock for my dinghy that I use to keep it "secured" at my marina or if I'll be away from it for most of a day on shore. It's easy to defeat, but adds a slight peace of mind. I use the same lock to secure my dinghy motor to the boat when staying in marinas. My dinghy motor is a 20 year old Honda 2hp, easy to walk away with but maybe not the most desirable motor in the world.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

travlineasy said:


> There are some great locks for outboard engines that make them virtually impossible to steal. You'll find them at West Marine and most local outboard dealers. Amazon.com: Outboard Motor Lock: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Gary


latitude 38 did a recent write up regarding these bar locks, pros and cons... and had the unpleasant task of destroying one since the lock got corroded and was basically now fused to the transom and mounts...

they in the end decided stainless chain and a nice bronze lock was still the overall best solution...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Well my current boat came with a tattered old Caribe RIB well stickered up and with a battered 28 year old Johnson. I was always pretty smug about it because it started first pull and did the business. I thought the only less desireable combo would be a Pudgy with a Seagull. Well you know what comes next.

It was stolen one night in St Barts, the wire strop was cut. The thief passed up an unsecured Honda 4 st that looked new to steal my old Johnson.

The thief may have been the guy in St Martin who was found with 20+ OBs in his house many of them Johnsons or Evinrudes. 

In the Eastern Carib the two dinghy/OB theft hotspots are St Marten and Trinidad. 

At night the safest thing is to lift it. At the dock all you can do is deter the casual thief. A wire strop will do just as well as a piece of 3/8th stainless steel chain. It always makes me smile when I see someone diligently securing the dink with such a piece of chain and a HUGE master padlock, securing it to a piece of wood about 1x3 and nailed on loosely. 

Or even better in Bequia where there is an excellent dinghy dock at the produce market with raised wooden rails. These lift out vertically and any securing device can be slid off. 

Get a wire strop long enough to go from the OB through the gas tank handle and leave at least 10 feet of slack. One of my pet peeves are the selfish who tie up short on crowded docks.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> *PS Also a good point about the cowling being easy to procure. Painting it pink isn't much of a deterrent at all.*


youd be surprised theives will go for the easiest catch...but they will also NOT go for stuff that cant be turned around quickly to make a quick buck if you will

theives are lazy...

they are also lazy sellers usually selling stuff as is, in the moment the quickest transaction

stuff get stolen down here in the city for example you see this all the time

being ugly or having something ugly is absoluteley and positively one of the best things you can have on your side in order to deterr thieves

the issue is most owners usually like BLING just as much as thieves do...so they dont go this route

just my 2c


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

just to add, if a thief wants your dink or motor...nothing will stop him or her...ugly or not

its one of those psychological compulsive things thieves do...

oh well


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

While you cannot stand guard over your gear day and night with a shotgun, you can make the their very uncomfortable using electronic devices. I purchased a battery operated IR motion detector that fires off a wailing siren when the beam is broken. I found it at Radio Shack many years ago, and I have two of them in my home as well. They make a very loud noise that my neighbors can hear, even from inside the house. Additionally, you can utilize motion sensor flood-lights, which can be placed on the spreaders - I saw them in use while in Marathon - they're real handy when coming back to the boat in the middle of the night and only turned on when someone came to within about 10 feet of the boat. The entire boat was instantly flooded in brilliant light. One guy even had a security camera installed on his catamaran and it clearly revealed the person trying to steal his generator one night in the mooring field. That thief was caught by the sheriff's deputy the following day.

The lock covers, chains and cables are a deterrent, not a failsafe system that makes theft impossible. They just make it more difficult. If that difficulty is acerbated by the addition of a wailing siren and intense light, it's pretty unlikely that the thief will stick around for very long and risk being caught, or shot.

Gary


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

they are all deterrents in my book

jajaja


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> If that difficulty is acerbated by the addition of a wailing siren and intense light
> Gary


I think this would make you one very unpopular person wherever you tied up your dinghy ashore. Any such contraption on your dink when it is tied up alongside at anchor or on a mooring would probably keep you and all those around you, awake all night. Wouldn't the dink moving around alongside set it off?
I guess it's a crap shoot, with safety in numbers; securing your your dink where others secure theirs ashore and hope for the best. Perhaps theft insurance on our dinghies will become a must, if it can be had at a reasonable price.
As for shooting somebody over a dinghy, even in the US, I doubt that you'd be able to justify it. You certainly won't enjoy the consequences if you are in a country that prohibits firearms and you shoot one of their citizens with said illegal firearm.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You can set the angle of the IR beam to only go off within a certain range, which makes the kind of problem you describe not a problem. And, because it is IR, heat sensitive, you need a warm body to pass in front of the beam to trigger the siren. Mine is in the boat's cockpit, and I know where the switch is to disable the alarm before it goes off and wakes the entire free world.

The IR flood lights, however, go on when a warm body gets within 10 feet of the boat. The movement of the boat does not trigger the lights, but if it did happen you can adjust the sensitivity to prevent that kind of problem - and I seriously doubt that anyone will be awakened in the middle of the night by the lights. Lights are a good deterrent to thieves and burglars - that's why major cities, industrial areas, shopping centers, etc.. employ their usage. 

As far as the gun, it depends where you are at the time and the circumstances. Not everyone pack heat, and some folks probably should not. But if it's a you or them situation, who cares what the law is at that particular time. I don't think anyone with reasonable, common sense, is going to put a bullet into someone for trying to steal their outboard. But a well placed shot in the water next to them might get their undivided attention and send them on their way, never to return. 

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> As far as the gun, it depends where you are at the time and the circumstances. Not everyone pack heat, and some folks probably should not. But if it's a you or them situation, who cares what the law is at that particular time. I don't think anyone with reasonable, common sense, is going to put a bullet into someone for trying to steal their outboard. But a well placed shot in the water next to them might get their undivided attention and send them on their way, never to return.
> 
> Gary


Wrong attitude if you are "packing heat". "But a well placed shot in the water next to them might get their undivided attention and send them on their way, never to return." will most likely send them directly to the police and you will be in such serious sh*t, down this way, for having an unregistered weapon, and the thief would probably get a reward. Even in the US, firing a weapon in many municipalities is more illegal than the theft of a dinghy. If you fire a weapon from your boat, be prepared for your life to change drastically, immediately. At the very least, in the Caribbean, you would want to get under way immediately and head for a place that doesn't require a departure clearance from your last port. You would never want to return to that country again as most customs records are are computerized now. Guns are just NOT the solution, at least in the West Indies.
Perhaps IR versus motion sensor alarms are indeed a possibility in defense; I'd like to try a few to see. Still don't see it working out too well at the dinghy dock, though.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A good bike chain from the outboard to the dink is prudent. Easily cut, if the thief has bolt cutters, but you're trying to get them to pick the next guy. Our electronic ignition requires a key, even if you pull the cord. I'm not certain you couldn't just break it with a screwdriver, but again, the next guy's is easier.

An NRA sticker on your outboard may be effective too.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I haven't been to the Windward or Leeward Islands in many, many years, so I guess things have changed a lot since then. If I ever get there, and have that kind of problem, I just shoot the SOB's inflatable dink with a flare gun, then go after him with a machete or spear gun - would that be more humane?  C'mon, gimme a break. If it's your life or his, watcha ya gonna do, pussycat? Sit there and tell him that guns are not allowed in this country - Yeah, right.

Gary


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

When we went to the Windwards and Leewards we crisscrossed our outboard with masking tape and spray painted it with magenta, orange and yellow engine paint. Came out looking sort of plaid. Very ugly, but quite spectacular. All the boat boys loved it and there was no way anybody around could mistake that outboard for any other one. It was too well known. That plus some chains and locks seemed to keep it safe. 

Why go all gun happy when the thieves are going to wait until you arent looking? When I go cruising I am looking for peace and quiet, not targets for my gun. Ugly it up and relax.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not my idea,- I would be proud if it was; however, I saw a cruiser beach his dinghy and unscrew a six inch diameter access panel disc out of his dinghy floor. He slipped it into his back pack and he was off to the grocery store.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

Reading these replies, it sounds like there is no common answer to the theft of dinghy or outboard. It also depends where you are.
I built an electric hoist for our dinghy, primarily to lift and lower it on my own. It lifts the dinghy, including the outboard, so well we lift it every night at anchor, which presumably removes one area of theft. See Mechanical dinghy hoist.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> Hehe, it wasn't me that stole it.  honest!
> 
> Actually that link really does suck. Mostly for the OP because these boats are spendy and loosing any boat sucks bigtime. It sucks for me too because I thought the orange one was theft proof. I guess enough people know what they are now to know they're expensive....
> 
> ...


I'll steal yours. A portland pudgy sounds too cute to pass up. I'll paint tiger stripes on it and it will blend in with my boat. Or it will look like a lot of pudgies.

Seriously though. I just bought a dinghy. I'll look forward to reading this thread for ideas on how to secure my own, especially from the OP who may be on the lookout for a RIB and outboard.

That's pretty much what I think this thread is about. How do I steal Northoceanbeach's dinghy and get away with it. Don't come near me.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Jolly Roger
Great idea on the dink lift. 

But.......holy crap; the hot tub, really? You must have some time on your hands.

No really; you have a great boat.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

When you get to my age you need all the heat you can get. On the other hand, I suppose if the dink was stolen, we could always row ashore in the hot tub.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Med,
If you live where they use the word "caltrops" you probably don't have anything to worry about. 
John


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

ccriders said:


> Med,
> If you live where they use the word "caltrops" you probably don't have anything to worry about.
> John


I think it just means he used to play D&D


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Dungeons & Dragons?
I've never played it, but have heard the word in old British mystery stories.
John


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

JimsCAL said:


> I lost an outboard off the Pearson 26 I owned many years ago with one of those along with a cable lock. If they want it, they will get it.


Some locks are far superior to others... It would be impossible to defeat the Stazo Smartlock, for example, without the use of a power tool such as a grinder, or without cutting away the transom mount completely...










As others like capta have suggested, the best prevention is to have the type of engine very few other people would want to begin with. These days, that would be something like my 2 HP Honda. Most people today are unwilling to make such a compromise, and wind up using engines of the size that are also highly prized by the locals throughout much of the Caribbean, for example...

Among the benefits of choosing to go with a small engine, is the ease of lifting the entire rig to deck level, and the ability to easily stow the engine in a cockpit locker even on a boat the size of mine... I hate having to stow a motor on the stern rail, which in many situations almost seems like an open invitation to theft. But again, I realize most folks today are unwilling to accept the tradeoff of a smaller outboard.










Of course, there's one very easy and effective way to minimize the risk of the theft of a dinghy and outboard today... Choosing to _ROW_, instead, can work quite well... 



CaptainForce said:


> It's not my idea,- I would be proud if it was; however, I saw a cruiser beach his dinghy and unscrew a six inch diameter access panel disc out of his dinghy floor. He slipped it into his back pack and he was off to the grocery store.


Not a great solution for a dink left in the water at a dock, unfortunately...

A similar sort of deterrent that I've resorted to on occasion, in sketchy places where it was impossible to properly secure the dinghy to anything, is to simply remove the spark plug...

BTW, if you're using a form of cable as a locking tether, I'd recommend Dyform wire, virtually impossible to cut with ordinary bolt cutters, something a bit more robust in the hands of a thief would be required...


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

My young buddy had a not very new outboard on his West Wight Potter and it was stolen - right off the front of our club. He bought a new outboard and it was stolen two weeks later - locked up with one of the "good locks".

He bought another one and asked me to help him deter another theft.

Here is the outboard and it has not been touched in two seasons, while two others have been taken.










Rik


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

this empasizes the whole theives are lazy and wont fix up something in order to sell it theory...

beleive me painting engines ugly colors at least for when I was cruising was a standard and considered one of the best deterrents...

it works...thieves will not go for something that is easy to single out on the market...they will also not work on said motor for example as any buyer will ask why is it painted(or repainted completely to paint over the deterrant colors) and the possibility of getting caught is exponential(this happens a lot with pedal bike thefts and even motorcycles)

lastly unless the motors are being sold for parts the easier it is to selll as is right here right now for cheaper than the others on the market...will make the difference

....on the california coast I noticed a lot of abalone divers, bottom scrubbers also paint there dinks and motors...I dont know wnat the reason is for them., maybe its the same since they use them a lot

I noticed some divers use there boats with lots of camouflage ...dunno...there might be a reasonfor that too

peace


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I could have that engine pretty quick by sawing the transom with a battery operated Sawz-All or unbolting the engine mount from the engine. The theory I use is just make it look like_ more work than the other ones _will keep casual thieves away.

One sailor I heard of got an old Sears Gamefisher 12 foot fiberglass boat as a dinghy and apparently that was about as uninteresting as could be to thieves.

EDIT - 4 small screws and the mount pad is loose. It might slide straight up and then the engine is off.



JonEisberg said:


> Some locks are far superior to others... It would be impossible to defeat the Stazo Smartlock, for example, without the use of a power tool such as a grinder, or without cutting away the transom mount completely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Coquina said:


> I could have that engine pretty quick by sawing the transom with a battery operated Sawz-All or unbolting the engine mount from the engine.


Of course you could... Which is why I wrote _"or without cutting away the transom mount completely... "_



My point was simply that - as outboard motor locks go - the Stazo is one of the best...


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't forget the pivot bolt!


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

bingo...you guys are kidding yourself if you think those little locks will do anything...basically its all a deterrent with different levels of success...

if the thief has to jiggle the ouboard around or cut stuff up like the transom for too long he will look for an easier target...

down here its dinghies up in the air at night and motor on boat...usually that will avoid all issues

if you leave your dinghy in the water at night not only do you have the likely hood of losing it to current or knots coming lose, and whatnot but its just easier for thieves to snip a line and take the whole thing

hasnt happened yet other than the very seldom outboard


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great replies so far everybody! Keep em' comin'!

Highlights so far include lazer guided solutions from Travelineasy, mutilating the cosmetics of the dinghy, some impressive looking transom locks (that you can actually get around quite easily it seems), hoisting at night, a better quality cable lock (dynaform) and my personal favorite, the removable hole in the boat. 

For years we have made a habit of hoisting our dinghy every night no matter what. It's never been an anti-theft measure but I can see now how it would be. We do it for other reasons, primarily to keep it from bumping against the hull on a windless night when the current changes, and so that we are ready to depart that much quicker in the morning or in an emergency. I no longer believe in towing dinghy, having had too many issues doing so.

The thief bait that I may end up getting is a 9ft avon RIB with a Torqueedo travel 1003 motor. The dinghy isn't a $20,000 RIB with a steering station and a big yamaha, but is is a white RIB, so perhaps more attractive than the pudgy (though maybe not). The Torqueedo is more of what I'm worried about. They're shiny, attractive, lightweight, disassemble easily, and the thousand dollar battery pack removes easily. I'm not excited about locking up the motor to the boat, and ALSO locking the battery to the motor.

I wonder if I can get an old beat up johnson cowling of a 6HP that I could stick over the top of the torqueedo head and battery....

Check out the torqueedo video. I've been eyeballing these puppies for the 10 years or so that they've been on the market and I think they've really matured as a product. Their new models have sophisticated "gas gauges" and the entire motor is IPX76 waterproof. Personally I love the idea of not having to deal with stinky gasoline on my boat at all, not having to put up with the chainsaw noise of a 2hp, and not dealing with all the ethanol issues.







MedSailor

PS Minnie sail got it right. I did used to play D&D. Takes one to know one though!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I wonder if some James Bond tech may be in order? GPS chips are small, it looks like there are some good options for tracking devices. Though I'm not sure I'm man enough to go over to the hulk of a boat at the edge of the anchorage with the tweakers aboard and demand my outboard back....

Tiny SPOT GPS Unit Serves As 'Anti-Theft Satellite Tracker' | Gear Review | Gear Junkie









This one looks great, but doesn't actually exist yet. A small detail...






MedSailor


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

jajajaja


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

travlineasy said:


> Well, I haven't been to the Windward or Leeward Islands in many, many years, so I guess things have changed a lot since then. If I ever get there, and have that kind of problem, I just shoot the SOB's inflatable dink with a flare gun, then go after him with a machete or spear gun - would that be more humane?  C'mon, gimme a break. If it's your life or his, watcha ya gonna do, pussycat? Sit there and tell him that guns are not allowed in this country - Yeah, right.
> 
> Gary


There is a guy doing/did time in Trinidad after he was found with an undeclared firearm on his boat. 3 months? plus a large fine.

He was lucky as they did not seize his boat.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Around here in the old days they just towed to whole thing away and chainsaw off what they wanted on any size outboard 

It is very funny to see the big chains on the motors at dealers close to the street and very common to remove sterndrive lowers to stop theft over the winter


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

So far the only outboard theft I have ever had was within 12 hours of putting a new Yamaha on a boat that had had a beat-to-crap 2 hp Honda for years. Obviously local kids saw me put it on 

The only entire-dinghy theft was after a big race party. Our dinghy was gone and we wanted to go back to the boat and sleep. We stole another dinghy to get home. I am sure that generated a chain reaction of thefts, but in the morning we all collected the right ones :laugher


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup that used to be a big problem at Antigua race week when they had two hundred + entries.. 

People just took any dinghy to get back to their anchored boat when drunk.

Huge sort out on the last day.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

TQA said:


> Yup that used to be a big problem at Antigua race week when they had two hundred + entries..
> 
> People just took any dinghy to get back to their anchored boat when drunk.
> 
> Huge sort out on the last day.


I'd pay to see the drunken racer who was unlucky enough to choose the boat with the removable hole in the bottom. 

MedSailor


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> There are some great locks for outboard engines that make them virtually impossible to steal. You'll find them at West Marine and most local outboard dealers. Amazon.com: Outboard Motor Lock: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Gary


For 10 years we had our boat in Clipper Yacht Harbor in Sausalito, California. At that time Richardson Bay, right outside the harbor, was full of hippie houseboats. The hippies would troll up & down the docks in their skiffs "casing" easy outboards to steal the next night. Outboard theft was very high.

A boat equipped with a similar lock was the victim of a saws-all, they just cut the section of the transom holding the outboard right out of the boat.
Maybe the "looks old" approach is better?

Paul T


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

just make it uneappealing

start there before getting all robocop on the dinghy and outboard with sirens, and horns, and beeping lights and titanium locks or whatnot

its been proven...being ugly gets yo ignored!

its a fact jajaja


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

My father had a great theft-proofing system back in the day. He found the worst of the delinquents in our area and told him if any of the local juniour criminals even LOOKED at his boat he would be driving a wheelchair with his nose the rest of his life 
Boats on either side of us robbed twice, we were never touched 

In the Annapolis area about 90% of all thefts of anything boating related from boats to dinghies to outboards to shoplifting marine stores happens in October. The migration south always includes a few boats that get along via the five-finger-discount. I have heard in many 3rd-world countries reporting a dinghy stolen is the same thing as reporting it being SOLD and they'll want import duty from YOU, so the "reported rate" is quite low


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

what do you mean by reporting stolen and to whom?

please list those countries, as Im not aware of that


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I would have to do some google-fu, but basically in some places you have to leave with your dinghy or pay an import duty if you sell it to locals. Reporting it to the police as stolen does NOT get you out of import duty, so the wiser choice is to just leave and not mention it.



christian.hess said:


> what do you mean by reporting stolen and to whom?
> 
> please list those countries, as Im not aware of that


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

please do...as for central america I can verify this does not apply as the dingyy is part of the mother boat and dinghies for example dont have to be regsitered separately even if motor powered

and even if it were so...its not enforced(regarding the selling part, dont mention it or anything yoo do sell for that matter boat wise, thats not wise in any sense)


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Re: My earlier post about a lousy looking dink...

This also applies to my boat in general... Don't wear a Rolex in the ghetto. Might get me labeled as a boat "bum" in some anchorages, but so be it. I have better things to spend my money on than a new topside paint job and brightwork. Better things to spend my time on as well. Ground tackle, standing rig, bottom paint, and other maintenance that actually might save my a** somewhere off shore. And none of it shows (if I can help it) in some particular harbor. She is well found, and seaworthy, but you are never gonna know it if I don't invite you aboard. No fancy electronics in the cockpit, ugly dink, tired paint job above the water line, minimum brightwork. This is a working boat, with no obvious frills. If you are looking to steal, lots better prospects anywhere around me.

Had one dink motor stolen in 35 years (2hp Tohatsu). In the US in a well planned raid on the marina. Middle of the night in a good blow... 5 other dink motors stolen same night. 
Point of interest, none of the stolen outboards (including my own) had transom locks.

Anyway, my bottom line is best way to avoid being ripped off, is to look like the effort will not be worth the return.

If they decide to board you anyway, two good alarms... 
1. Joshua Slocum"s carpet tacks
2. Solar powered fence charger on the lifelines... (It will knock your d**k in the dirt. Remember to turn it off... Don't ask me how I know)

Neither will prevent boarding, but you *will* know they are there


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to keep my Cal 25 on a mooring off of the Severn in Annapolis. I never put a lock on my cabin because I thought it invited a break in.

One day after sailing, I got to the house around dark, and realized that I had left my service weapon and ID on the Cal. I decided I would just go get it in the morning. When I arrived, there were DMR personnel on site, taking reports from almost everyone in my neighborhood who had a boat on a mooring and had been broken into that night. 

I don't think I was ever more miserable rowing out to the Cal, and never more overjoyed, when I went down in the cabin and saw my pistol and ID sitting on the settee. They broke into 17 boats, on moorings, all around mine, cutting padlocks off, and didn't even bother to open my hatch, which was unlocked, or take my outboard, which wasn't locked, but was just lying in the cockpit sole and not visible from a boat in the water, either, missing what would have easily been their biggest and easiest score.

I don't have a lock on my sailboat at the marina now and I've never had anything stolen off of it. But, I admit I live in a pretty low crime area, now.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I hide one of these under the motor cowling and discretely clamp the leaf-spring door sensor under the engine's screw clamp. Try to dismount the outboard, and the alarm goes off.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Group9 said:


> I used to keep my Cal 25 on a mooring off of the Severn in Annapolis. I never put a lock on my cabin because I thought it invited a break in.
> 
> One day after sailing, I got to the house around dark, and realized that I had left my service weapon and ID on the Cal. I decided I would just go get it in the morning. When I arrived, there were DMR personnel on site, taking reports from almost everyone in my neighborhood who had a boat on a mooring and had been broken into that night.
> 
> ...


For me the moral of the above story is to lock your boat, but in a way that doesn't look like it's locked.

I used to get my car broken into all the time. I started leaving a bunch of crap in my car, mostly fast food wrappers and such. NEVER had a break in when all the crap was in the car. One day I cleaned out the car before meeting the girlfriend's parents, and yup, you guessed it, it was broken into the same day I cleaned up the inside. It was an old beat up nissan pathfinder too... nothing fancy.

MedSailor


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

My dinghy has a bungee cord from the stern to the dock. My live-aboard neighbor had to rescue a dinghy "thief" from drowning one night. Seems a drunk who couldn't swim decided to go for a joy ride. He gets in my dinghy, starts it, and heads out. The bungee gets longer and longer and then yanks the dinghy back to the pier and launches said drunk overboard :laugher:

If you want a REALLY theft-proof engine, get a Seagull. Anyone that steals it will likely be giving it right back in a few days.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> For me the moral of the above story is to lock your boat, but in a way that doesn't look like it's locked.
> 
> I used to get my car broken into all the time. I started leaving a bunch of crap in my car, mostly fast food wrappers and such. NEVER had a break in when all the crap was in the car. One day I cleaned out the car before meeting the girlfriend's parents, and yup, you guessed it, it was broken into the same day I cleaned up the inside. It was an old beat up nissan pathfinder too... nothing fancy.
> 
> MedSailor


My brother lives in Jackson, MS and works downtown. His truck has been broken into a dozen time (and stolen once). At first he left the glove box open hoping that would stop them. Then he left it unlocked, they broke the window before they even checked the doors. Finally, the only thing that worked, was to leave all of the windows down and the glove box open. Finally, they quit breaking in. And, then they stole the whole truck.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Velcro a Spot tracker under the cowl is an interesting idea. You may want to have one aboard for cruising already, so no additional expense. You only need to install it when going ashore or to sleep at night or when you leave your boat. Not sure if one will Tx/Rx under the cowl. Even if the bad guy discovers it eventually, it probably tracked them to their lair already. 

Of course, it requires a reputable police force to follow up, which is not available world wide.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

You're right. Theft trackers are so cheap now, it's crazy not have one on anything you want to recover after it gets stolen. They make them so small now, you could probably secrete on inside an outboard cover or in a dinghy, that they average thief, wouldn't identify (put a "Yamaha" or whatever sticker on it and they'd never take it off. (we used to do that with trackers we would put on criminal's cars, so that if they found them, they would think they were part of the original equipment of the vehicle).


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

How much are these theft trackers?

How often do they need new batts? Most OBs in the cruising world do not have 12 volt starters and hence no 12 volt battery.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

TQA said:


> How much are these theft trackers?
> 
> How often do they need new batts? Most OBs in the cruising world do not have 12 volt starters and hence no 12 volt battery.


SpyBike GPS Tracker is like LoJack for bikes

If you can lo-jack a bicycle, I think you can lo-jack an outboard or dinghy.

We used to see these in drug shipments.

http://gpstrackingkey.com/Anti_Theft_Devices.html


----------

